# Udder wash recipe....Listerine?  Hmmmm......



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi goatists!  I was washing udders this morning for milking with my usually concoction (hot water, dish soap, and bleach) and I got to thinking about what else i might be able to make for sanitizing udders instead of bleach (it works fine but I hate the smell and it is rough on skin after awhile).

SO I started looking some other homemade recipes up and found the usuals stuff (dish soap, bleach, commercially prepared wipes, and cholhexidine) and then I came upon a few places that said they use LISTERINE in their homemade udder wash?  Not the fancy flavored stuff but the original brownish version.  I started to try to figure out if that would even work and I am not really sure.  Cholhexidine is a common ingredient in mouthwashes it seems and the other things in Listerine make it seem like this might actually not be totally off the wall  (menthol, thymol, methyl salicylate, and eucalyptol).  Sounds strange though...use a gargle to wash a goat's udder?  Not sure how cost effective it would be or what concentration would be needed but just thought I'd kick it around here and see what you all thought about this.


----------



## Tapsmom (Aug 8, 2012)

My only question would be if it leaves a sticky residue.  I haven't started milking yet so I don't really have much to offer...


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually, Listerine has a lot of uses. I think my concern would be if it would dry the udder. I think it does have alcohol in it. Not sure what the cost on it is nowadays. My uncle used to work for the company that owns Listerine and we got it for free. But he retired a few years ago and we are out of it now.  I have to admit that I just use baby wipes.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 8, 2012)

I just use baby wipes, also.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, it does have some alcohol.  I didn't see where anyone listed how much water, soap, and Listerine they mixed together so not really sure if it would be diluted enough not to dry but strong enough to be a disinfectant.  Baby wipes, huh?  That would make things really simple.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

I just buy a big box of them at Costco and they last me for a long time. Makes my life easier.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 8, 2012)

I either use baby wipes or hot soapy water, preferably anti bacterial soap


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 8, 2012)

*I use the "splashless" chlorox bleach... it has a tiny bit of foaming agent so I add about a tablespoon per 2 gallons of water. Slightly sudsy, works well, doesn't dry out the udders and is cheap! *


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you all use these as teat dip too?

I've been using hand sanitizer.  Thoughts?  I saw some places use iodine solution.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 9, 2012)

I use FightBac for teat dip.


----------

